# Oooops! DTD on O Day!



## writteninkursive (Feb 22, 2009)

I knew I would ovulate on DH's birthday. I told him that for the last month. We do NOT want to get pregnant right now. We're in the middle of moving, I'm starting a new job, our son just turned one year old a couple of days ago. NOT YET.

DH had a lot to drink last night celebrating his birthday. Early early in the morning, we DTD. We don't have any condoms (we gave them all to DH's teenaged twin brothers who clearly need them more than we do!), not that DH would have used it anyway - especially not in the state that he was in! He was record fast, and I was like "PULL OUT! PULL OUT!" and he said "Uhh, too late." I'm spotting, presumably from ovulating, although that isn't typical of me. I checked my cervix immediately - very high, very squishy, very open. Oh nooo. So I dug out my diaphragm (which I have never, ever used) and broke open the spermicidal lubricant in there _after the fact_ and crammed it up there. All this within 15 minutes of him finishing.

So my question is... what does typical ovulation spotting look like? This spotting is very very light, brownish and slightly tissuey, and has lasted for about 4 days. I've never had ovulation spotting to my knowledge before.

And my other question is... will the spermicide actually do anything? I've never used it before. It just dawned on me as I was laying there thinking about what the heck we would do if I end up pregnant right now.


----------



## HulaJenn (Oct 17, 2007)

the spotting could be from anything - even DTD. So unless you were temping there is no way to know for sure if that is what it is from. The spermicide couldn't hurt for sure. Some of the swimmers for sure could've made it past.
Good luck. i hope you get the answer you want!


----------



## writteninkursive (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks Jenn. I've been spotting for 4-5 days. I initially thought it could be from DTD, but we weren't DTDing during that time. :/ I'm so confused and really hopeful that I'm NOT going to end up being pregnant. DH says "I didn't cum _that_ much!" lol.


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

same here. we dtd 2 days before o. had some cramps and now orher symptoms. i guess we'll see if i am or not in a fews days
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## StephandOwen (Jun 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *writteninkursive* 
DH says "I didn't cum _that_ much!" lol.









That's right up there with what my ex told me, the one time we had sex without a condom... "It's only one time, it can't hurt anything". HA! That "one time deal" is almost 7 years old now


----------



## katiedidbug (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm totally in the same boat. I told DH to pull out, and he forgot! Ugh. So, I guess we'll see what happens.


----------

